# 2007 VW Passat 2.0T BPY Engine Stalled and will not start.



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

I was at 5 mph pulling out of a parking lot and my engine stalled. I attempted to restart it. It started for a few seconds and stalled again.

Current mileage: 163383

I change engine oil every 5000

I put new spark plugs and coils packs in at 101000

I performed a timing belt Job, and new battery at 141681.

I suspect this may be a bad fuel pump since my high milelage, however I do here the fuel pump kick on when I open the driver door as normal. :banghead:


Below is a copy of my recent Vag-Com scan. Not sure if it has anything to do with my current problem but here it is.

Saturday,03,September,2011,16:44:40:34079
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65 72


VIN: WVWAK73C********* Mileage: 262940km/163383miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 P HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH15--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A19070160
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2D5AEEB1CD81

2 Faults Found:
001056 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0420 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 16
Mileage: 250372 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.06.13
Time: 04:31:24

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1611 /min
Load: 46.3 %
Speed: 78.0 km/h
Temperature: 81.0°C
Temperature: 35.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000010 - Camshaft Positioner (Bank 1 Intake): Slow Response 
P000A - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 260768 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.08.22
Time: 17:54:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1603 /min
Load: 38.0 %
Speed: 73.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 49.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 FP HW: 09G 927 750 FP
Component: AQ 250 6F 0931 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 840CEB15BE8B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 A HW: 3C0 614 109 A
Component: ESP 440 C4 H018 0001 
Revision: H018 Serial number: 0668170617
Coding: 0013755
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 1C3C3375A63B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 GF HW: 1K0 820 047 GF
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 0909 
Revision: 00141027 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6ED829BD0007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000004564850
Coding: 04840F0340041A00470000000F00000000295D435C0001
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 6CDC23B5361B

Part No: 3C1 955 419 A
Component: Wischer 190906 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 N HW: 3C0 909 605 N
Component: 17 AIRBAG VW8R 031 2522 
Revision: 12031000 Serial number: 003B2PLB1KGO 
Coding: 0012599
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3162F2C1D1B9

Part No: 3C0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0003

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 N HW: 3C0 953 549 N
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C5953507AK 
Coding: 0002013
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776CCD93FDD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 971 A HW: 3C0 920 971 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1614 
Revision: X0006000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007205
Shop #: WSC 05001 444 63557
VCID: 234E08899B45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C06B030D0E
Coding: 3FFD0E04D21002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 214202818159

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 HW: 3C0 919 965 
Component: Kompass 005 0003 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 1166279TR0EJ06
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: EDDAAEB18D01

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: IMMO 051 0383 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 73EE38C96B25

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1123 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000531569111
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3B7ED0E903F5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 346CFBD52EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0219 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001860E7F1004141FF08A0F0E085800
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 73EE38C96B25

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1123 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000505569113
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3C7CD3F506FB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 E HW: 3C0 907 801 E
Component: EPB VC8HC003 013 0003 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 244C0B959E4B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 B HW: 1K0 035 161 B
Component: Radio DE2 014 0017 
Revision: 00014000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7G6226897
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 05051 444 54445
VCID: 1E38397DB027

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1113 
Revision: 12005001 Serial number: 00000000855916
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3E78D9FD10E7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: RDK 0440 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 73EE38C96B25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1113 
Revision: 12005001 Serial number: 00000000922706
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3F86A4F917ED

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

To answer you question (Does it try to start still and die?) No, it just turns over and that's it. it only tried to start the one time after it stalled.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

fuel rail reads 7.00 bar

rpms do show up while cranking

Still investigating.


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

with vcds


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you know what the fuel PSI should be?


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

fuel pressure regulator reads (-2419) in vcds.


VCDS says spec is 2800 - 7200. Would it be a bad fuel pressue regulator?


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

I shot some starter fluid in the intake, in still will not fire.


I changed the spark plugs and coil paks, still will not fire.:banghead:


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

was reading -4000, after cranked reads -2419.

It should be in the positive correct?


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Why will it not fire with starter fluid?

Does the fuel pressure regulator sensor kill the ignition?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*fuses*

did you check all the fuses? also you can verify fuel to hpfp by the relief valve located on the lower right side of hpfp. it's a brass fitting. crank it over and then bleed it with something under pump to collect fuel if it's present. will check fuse locations and post.


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Some things I checked. I disconnected the low psi fuel line and held a mason jar underneath it, stuck the key in the ignition and fuel pumped from the gas tank into the mason jar. It pumped pretty quickly too. So i do not suspect the fuel pump in the tank. 

I removed the cap from the brass valve on the hpfp and hit the valve with a pick and fuel gushed out of the hpfp until the pressure was gone. so it seems to me that I have fuel pressure. Although I have not officially checked with a manual fuel pressure gauge. 

So I was trying to check and see if I have spark I had the ignition coil out with a spark plug in it grounded to the engine block and when I crank the engine I do not see any spark. So hence I was asking what can kill the ignition. I did do a once over on the fuses but maybe I should check them all again.

I do get a weird reading from vsds saying the fuel pressure regulator reads -2419. Vsds says the range is 2800 to 7200.

I have also replaced the crankshaft sensor today with no change what so ever.

Thats all I can tell you for now, it still will not fire a single cylinder.:banghead:


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

I pulled out the fuel pressure sensor or (Thrust sensor) from the hpfp.

Part number pulled out: 06E 906 051E

I do see that the latest part number end with a K meaning revision K. Maybe there is something to do with that. I saw something about a TSB stating to replace rev E with rev K.

Maybe that could be my issue, who knows.

I can't get any parts until tuesday anyway since the dealership is closed due to the holiday :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*ecm*

check and see if you have power to ecm (fuses). when my coil shorted it blue fuse for coil and ecm. my books are for jetta so i'm not sure fuse numbers i used are appropriate, should be in the manual though.


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Checked all fuses, they all check good.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

What about at coil connector values I requested?


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Checked all 4 connector pins going to the coil pak.

pin to the extreme left on all four connectors reads 15vdc.

the other three pins show no power.

also checked with regular dc test light, do not see any pulse on any pin.



Question: Does the ECM look at the fuel pressure before allowing ignition?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes I have cleared the DTC's. None have came back.

I also have verified basic timing to be ok.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

ok well it's not the fuel pressure switch. I replaced it and not change. 

So I had a compression test done, and it failed. No compression.

Pulled off valve cover only one cam turning.

Pulled off timing chain cover, found failed timing chain tensioner and broken chain. :facepalm:

luckily after inspection the cylinder head looks ok.  I just need a new chain and tensioner.

Has anyone ever replaced the chain and tensioner before? Got any pointers?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well I finally got the car running again yesterday. 

R/R - timing chain, tensioner, cam shaft adjuster, and cam follower. After waiting on parts, and a few special tool orders all went well. No bent valves, and she started right up and sounded great!

1. timing chain $76.88
2. tensioner $101.95
3. Gasket set $ 38.46
4. Cam shaft Adjuster and sensor seal $309.00
5. Cam follwer $68.40
6. Cam locking tool $ 82.99
7. VW Poly Drive Socket Set$ 41.89
8. My Labor

Grand Total $ 719.57 Not bad I guess, the stealership would have been a lot more.


----------

